# Wild camping?



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

We're planning a 4-month trip to Portugal, to live in our house there, but also to see as much of the country as possible and we plan to take a motorhome and tents and want to pitch the tent on wild beaches, in the countryside etc.

An expat recently told me that wild camping is illegal in Portugal. I haven't been able to find anything about this online.

Naturally, we're sensitive to not damaging the countryside and not causing fires from barbecues etc.

Could anyone who better knows please advise if wild camping is indeed illegal? I'm sure during last summer I saw people camping wild (ie not using official campsites).

Many thanks
A


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Most land here in Portugal has an owner whether private or government which is why the camp sites exist but you might get lucky sometimes and fires, especially in the summer and/or at night are illegal. 

you'd get away with a proper BBQ but even with that, I think you'd be expected to put it out after use rather than leave it unattended to burn out in it's own time.


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks very much for your kind response. We just really want to pitch a tent on a wild beach somewhere for a night, not even light a fire, just enjoy sleeping under the stars, swim at dawn, etc.... and of course, we always observe the rules with regard to the beach/countryside: taking nothing but photos and leaving nothing but footprints! I think the campsites are the best option. Can you usually just turn up, unannounced, in June at the campsites and find space, or would it be best to book in advance?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've absolutely no idea whether you need to prebook or not.... sorry.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Usually if you have a camper van there are unorganized places where people stay overnight near most of the accessible Silver coast beaches. Places like Peniche and Sao Martinho do Porto just outside the towns but nearish the beach. Down in Tomar the big carparking area near the station and the unused parking near the bullring but these places are not suitable for tents. It only seems a problems if there is something else like a street market going to take place or there is no space left when you arrive. Camp sites would need to be booked during a busy period as the whole of Portugal goes to the beach and seem to book a year ahead.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Many years ago I would sleep on the beaches of Cascais after the night clubs as there was virtually no chance of getting home until the morning, back then I never encountered a problem.

In the late 70's early 80's some of my Portuguese family would camp next to the beaches, these were not official camp sites but may have been designated camping areas.

I dare say that if you pitch your tent as the light is fading and take it down before the general public are about you would get away with it. (Obviously this does depend upon location, being discreet may be the answer.)


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

We drove in to Portugal in our motorhome last year. Every camp site we used we just turned up and hoped for the best. There were a couple that had ceased to exists, so we had to go back to the book/internet and find somewhere else near by. But we did find somewhere for every night. Every camp-site we found has a spot for us for at least 1 night, or two. 

Have you got a copy of the All the Aires book - very handy, although Portugal has less than Spain and France. We found it very useful in conjunction with internet on our mobiles.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Barbecues are now forbidden under the ZIF regulations during high risk periods according to the regs board I read last year. I often see Portuguese having them at the communal pits at river beaches all summer though.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Been mostly free camping in Portugal for about 7 months and NEVER been moved on. The most they will do is tell you to find somewhere else to camp. You will find with a lot of the remote beaches there will already be tents and campers dotted around. Some of the beaches we have been to people have been camped there for months and years.

There are a lot of campsites about but not many situated right on the beach. Even in the summer we never got turned away from anywhere, but we try to avoid them as they can be Very expensive and prices seem to be going up every year.

A friend of mine came down with their family in a large motorhome 2 adults, 4 children cost them just over 1000 euros for a 2 week stay on a campsite.


----------

